# How do I dispose of dubia roach colony?



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi my beardie has got coccdia Ive already seen a vet and in the middle of treating him for it.

But my question is that I have a small colony of dubia roaches and I need to dispose of them as they may have it to and could reinfect him and my leo. How do I dispose of them. Someone mentioned freezing them but I dont see how I could do this with a large box full or it would take to long.

Would it be possible for me to drown them? If so how would I then get rid of them its a horrible thought Im not sure what to do.

My dads being a muppet and just wants to throw them in the back garden but have been told that its illegal.


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!

i jest, drowing wouldnt be quick and probably very messy.
feezeing them then put the corpses into a nappy bag or similar, and then bin them ?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Get some bug killer? 


Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

On a serious note I would burn them. Or freeze them then burn them. That way you're absolutely sure that they, and anything else that might have been alive on them (coccidia, amongst otherthings) are well and truly dead. Don't just pour them on an open fire though. Burn them in a container so there's no aerosols.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

And if it makes you feel any better there's no evidence (or at least very little) that invertebrates feel pain, especially with freezing.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

would be easy enough I would think to transfer them into a smaller container, then just freeze them.


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Jebb said:


> would be easy enough I would think to transfer them into a smaller container, then just freeze them.


Well my freezer is pretty full and ive got nearly 200 roaches to kill. Plus they are extremely fast they wont just sit there and stay in a small container while I put others in.

Do you have any suggestions on how to get them in a small container without them climbing out?


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Put a bit of vasaline around the top and a piece of egg carton to cling to.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Also leave them outside on a cold night and do the transfer first thing, they should be nice and slow.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Musclynerd said:


> Well my freezer is pretty full and ive got nearly 200 roaches to kill. Plus they are extremely fast they wont just sit there and stay in a small container while I put others in.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on how to get them in a small container without them climbing out?


just seems the best way imo yes it's not going to be easy but probably easier than other methods.

A very easy way is to put a black bin bag over the container then tip them in the bag, I have done this a couple of times and never had any escape.

200 will not take up much room in a freezer once transfer into something smaller.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Buy enough lego to build a city
build a small scale lego city
release them onto the city
film the whole thing
you now have a hilarious videos of a giant bug invasion 


But seriously, firstly you need to set the over to about 180c then you grab some crème fraîche... okay seriously now i'd burn them! :devil::devil:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Terapod said:


> Buy enough lego to build a city
> build a small scale lego city
> release them onto the city
> film the whole thing
> ...


I like your thinking :lol2:

OP how about letting them go in your bosses office!


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Why not just pour boiling water onto them? Seems a lot less hassle than trying to burn them.... Works for me. I then use the corpses to feed my springtails


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Why not consider getting the roaches tested for coccidea ? It would be a shame to waste a good colony if they are not the problem.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Dragon Farm said:


> Why not consider getting the roaches tested for coccidea ? It would be a shame to waste a good colony if they are not the problem.


I agree here.. But if your set on destroying them freeze them... Fire is a terrible option as Is drowning... Roaches are one of the most robust species on this planet.. I'd freeze them then burn the corpses to destroy anything problems they have. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mail them back to dubia?


----------

